# OFFICIAL Craigslist BYB ''flag'' thread



## Lvis

i made this thread so we can Flag any craigslist posts of suspected backyard breeders!

.............................................
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/pas/2144454809.html


----------



## gamer

How do you know by an ad that they are BYB or responsible breeders?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Sometimes you can just tell.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

IMO most responsible breeders won't advertise on craigslist and even more so it is my opinion that if your dogs are " good enough" (for lack of a better word) then a breeder won't have to advertise at all...


----------



## gamer

Well that is all true


----------



## Lvis

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> IMO most responsible breeders won't advertise on craigslist and even more so it is my opinion that if your dogs are " good enough" (for lack of a better word) then a breeder won't have to advertise at all...


X222 besides craigslist does not allow breedings, only rescues are allowed


----------



## American_Pit13

Lvis said:


> X222 besides craigslist does not allow breedings, only rescues are allowed


Actually no only rehoming is allowed. This kind of thought is what ruins craigslist. It IS NOT a rescue site it is a site for any animal in need of a home with a reasonable adoption fee. I see purebred dogs get flagged left and right just for being produced by a breeder and that is not the way the site is subposted to work. No it is not for selling your litter of puppies, but it is not a rescue site either. 
No sales of
Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. *Re-homing with small adoption fee OK*

No where does it say the site is for rescues.

So what do you guys think is going to happen to all these puppies of ads you flag? Do you think they will have a better chance of actually finding a good home? Flagging an ad asking $250 is one thing but $60??


----------



## jmejiaa

It's a double edge sword. 

You don't want BYB but what do you want to happen with all those pups? if the BYB doesn't sell them they will go to shelters or the street most likely. I bought from a BYB and I am sure Sasha ended up with a better home than most of the other interested parties...


----------



## aimee235

GONEFemale bluenose puppy (will be scanning homes) She is actually just trying to sell her for $800


----------



## Lvis

american_pit13 said:


> So what do you guys think is going to happen to all these puppies of ads you flag? Do you think they will have a better chance of actually finding a good home? Flagging an ad asking $250 is one thing but $60??


understand your point i took that 1 out even though hes obviously a byb (no shots or papers)


----------



## htown

american_pit13 said:


> Actually no only rehoming is allowed. This kind of thought is what ruins craigslist. It IS NOT a rescue site it is a site for any animal in need of a home with a reasonable adoption fee. I see purebred dogs get flagged left and right just for being produced by a breeder and that is not the way the site is subposted to work. No it is not for selling your litter of puppies, but it is not a rescue site either.
> No sales of
> Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. *Re-homing with small adoption fee OK*
> 
> No where does it say the site is for rescues.
> 
> So what do you guys think is going to happen to all these puppies of ads you flag? Do you think they will have a better chance of actually finding a good home? Flagging an ad asking $250 is one thing but $60??


:goodpost: exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Nizmosmommy

That first one seems pretty irresponsible. IMO
trading your dog for something of equal value??? 
I just don't understand what is as valuable or more valuable than a companion. 
And would you really just want to trade it for something. Seems pretty odd


----------



## aimee235

I saw someone on my craigslist wanted money or trade the dog for a wii fit. I was all take the dog for a walk and get fit.


----------



## Xiahko

There's a chick near my house on CL who is "rehoming" pitbull pups...for $350 each.

it's sad the pictures of the parents on the listing is horrid. Male dog is chained to a tipped over dog house, and I don't see any food or water.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nizmosmommy said:


> That first one seems pretty irresponsible. IMO
> trading your dog for something of equal value???
> I just don't understand what is as valuable or more valuable than a companion.
> And would you really just want to trade it for something. Seems pretty odd


Sounds like some crack heads to me. They want a peanut butter and crack sandwich lmao.









:rofl::rofl:
That reminds me of Trevor's avatar :woof:


----------



## Lvis

damnn how many flags does it have to get to be removed?????
i thought they would be gone by now


----------



## Nizmosmommy

kg420 said:


> Sounds like some crack heads to me. They want a peanut butter and crack sandwich lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> That reminds me of Trevor's avatar :woof:


lol if it works for them I guess. what a d bag.


----------



## megz

while i totally agree with you for wanting to flag known BYBs, but please be carefull of the slippery slope you walk. 
when someone is asking for a rehoming fee and the dog has no shots or even a vet check...yaaaa be leary especially if they are trying to get rid of a litter. and be even more suspicious when they are selling "purebred" dogs for a couple hundred dollars but have, again, no vet checks or puppy shots on the dogs. another great one is when they say they "can" get papers for you if you pay more.

quick note on craigslist, while many people talk about the horrors, i want you all to know that it does do some good by dogs and even cats.
I volunteer at our local shelter and one of the things we do out there is check craigslist daily for any listed lost or founds and then we check it against what we have in our kennels and/or books. they have also helped people realize that even though a dog goes to the shelter that doesn't mean it will be euthanized. just an FYI.


----------



## Lvis

BULLIE BLUE PIT STUD SERVICE-MALE


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

aimee235 said:


> I saw someone on my craigslist wanted money or trade the dog for a wii fit. I was all take the dog for a walk and get fit.


:clap::clap::clap::goodpost::goodpost:
Word!


----------



## aarondaync

jmejiaa said:


> It's a double edge sword.
> 
> You don't want BYB but what do you want to happen with all those pups? if the BYB doesn't sell them they will go to shelters or the street most likely. I bought from a BYB and I am sure Sasha ended up with a better home than most of the other interested parties...[/
> 
> x2 :goodpost:


----------



## gh32

american_pit13 said:


> Actually no only rehoming is allowed. This kind of thought is what ruins craigslist. It IS NOT a rescue site it is a site for any animal in need of a home with a reasonable adoption fee. I see purebred dogs get flagged left and right just for being produced by a breeder and that is not the way the site is subposted to work. No it is not for selling your litter of puppies, but it is not a rescue site either.
> No sales of
> Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. *Re-homing with small adoption fee OK*
> 
> No where does it say the site is for rescues.
> 
> So what do you guys think is going to happen to all these puppies of ads you flag? Do you think they will have a better chance of actually finding a good home? Flagging an ad asking $250 is one thing but $60??


 Actually,I agree with this statement.People get flag happy all the time on craigslist,who I am I to know all about someone else's business.If I don't want what they're selling I simply don't buy it.I had a ad giving two males away to a good home on the condition the new owner understood the APBT breed.That ad got flagged over and over.The dog is a well bred dog too.Some ads get flagged for the wrong reasons.It kind of makes me mad to see all the perverted sex ads stay up and someone giving a dog away gets flagged by a APBT hater.Not everyone is looking to get rich,most but not all.


----------



## Hanover Pits

Actually craigslist has alot of stuff on there. People go on this site to sell or trade. I've seen alot of people trading different things on there frm dogs to bikes to cars to cards, its the ppls choice really. I'm just saying!


----------



## Lvis

Purebred Pit puppies


----------



## Lvis

Looking to breed my male American Bully Pit with a female

flag that fool!!!


----------



## Aireal

ok so my problem here, yes flag away at the BYBs but please consider how much the person may have spent on the dog compared to how much there asking, also FLAG do not post those stupid petty RE indicating a post that you don't agree with, it just clutters the site and annoys the crap out of people like me that may be looking for something specially on there. I mean not all people searching CL are bad that is where I rescued Toboe from and you can go look at his before and after pics. Anyway just had to ad that FLAG byb do NOT RE them!!!!


----------



## Aireal

gh32 said:


> Actually,I agree with this statement.People get flag happy all the time on craigslist,who I am I to know all about someone else's business.If I don't want what they're selling I simply don't buy it.I had a ad giving two males away to a good home on the condition the new owner understood the APBT breed.That ad got flagged over and over.The dog is a well bred dog too.Some ads get flagged for the wrong reasons.It kind of makes me mad to see all the perverted sex ads stay up and someone giving a dog away gets flagged by a APBT hater.Not everyone is looking to get rich,most but not all.


:goodpost: my thought exactly, well worded


----------



## Lvis

i will not flag pups.... just potential breedings


----------



## southabi

I found Bowser on craigslist, so I can vouch that they do good. I think the advantage of craigslist over a shelter is that you'll know exactly what kind of family your dog is going to, and in some cases still have a chance to visit.

I understand why some people would include a small re-homing fee to weed out people who would not be able to pay the expenses of owning a dog, but once it goes over $50 I have to wonder whether they're posting in the dogs interest or their own. I understand that some dogs can be costly, but if your primary goal is to find the animal a good home, the person who can pay a higher pricetag isn't always the best fit.

As for weeding out BYB, It's a little tough because while a posting may look questionable, sometimes it's a matter of the owner not being net savvy, or simple finding themselves in an uncomfortable situation and not knowing how to go about it. Then again, maybe I just have too many family members that I know would go about it wrong and get flagged down for sounding like a BYB, simply for being too distraught and out of their element.


----------



## Lvis

flagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------

